# Introducing - "Charlie" X



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

From the outset The CCGB was created for the good of Cockapoo in this Country - ethical breeding with the Health and Welfare of all dogs at the forefront of our aims.

With this commitment comes the need to offer a Rehoming and Refuge facility to any Cockapoo - no matter what background.
In some instances we work directly with established Sanctuaries and Trusts - and as such will look to post direct links to any Cockapoo available.

As recently seen with Buster - sometimes we get a call - a genuine case with both people and dogs in need of our help.

The other night I was contacted about a 14 week old male Cockapoo looking for a new home as a result of a dramatic change in his owners' personal circumstances. I totally understood the plea for help - and not having sufficient time to contact the network of people willing to offer a hand - the following morning I set-off for Nottingham - and I myself offered Charlie that Foster home. 

His owner's wish was not to pass him back to the breeder - and that handing him over to the CCGB was largely driven by the way we had only just dealt with Buster's situation - and again the choice to part with him was essential and his owner obviously found it very upsetting. We offer a totally free and confidential service and as such respect his owner's wish to remain anonymous - especially when they have also witnessed some unfair judgements made of people on forums.

Charlie is an adorable 14 week old F1 Cockapoo puppy from a Miniature Poodle father and a English Working Cocker mother. A stunningly silky soft fluffy Chocolate coat with a white bib and tux. He is full of life and has a great spirit and will make someone a superb pet - an intelligent eye and a kind heart.

He comes - Crate-trained / Fully vaccinated / aware of clicker training - and with a Comprehensive puppy pack / large bag of food / crate / lead / bedding / toys and chews.

I played with him on the decking today and he instantly picked up - fetch and retrieve with a tennis ball - bringing back and gladly handing back to me with a "dead" command - very impressive.

I will again look to contact a selection of people who have put themselves forward as offering Forever Homes to the CCGB - again he will not be offered to the first on the list nor the first to reply - as finding the right home outweighs the need to just find a home.

It would be hoped that his new owner would join the CCGB so that we are able to watch his ongoing development - which is also a wish of his current owner.

Again - the CCGB does not look to profit in anyway from this service - it is offered free of charge if the need is there.

Obviously - I will keep you all updated on his progress.

Stephen X............Breed Advisor to Dog's Today Magazine.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Who could resist him he is a darling! I'd have him myself if I could I can't resist the choccies!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

He is just beautiful and would fit right in my little family.Dexter would be overjoyed to have a little boy to show the ropes  I'm sure you have plenty of others willing to give him a home.
Good luck x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's gorgeous - cool name too 'Charlie X' 

Ian





(I know it's a kiss)


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Charlie is gorgeous and obviously has been loved and trained.
He's a beautiful boy.
Stephen you've got a big heart and don't just talk the talk.You and your team at CCGB offer a life line to owners in desperate need of help.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwwww love him x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Gorgeous eyes. He's a little cutie😉😍


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Charlie looks and sounds perfect, if I wanted another I wouldn't hesitate but one young pup is enough!, I do wish I had known of you guys rehoming when I decided to get a cockapoo, I may have waited as I liked the idea of rehoming, I did look for ads but there didn't seem to be any at the time, anyway good luck finding a home and I know he will be well looked after in the meantime.


----------



## javorb (Jan 26, 2012)

*Charlie*

Charlie looks adorable, I have been desperately looking for a breeder in Scotland after months of research and deciding on a cockapoo but still looking. After reading Buster and Charlie's stories I did a lot of thinking and have now registered with the ccgb to be considered for adoption and feel there are so many little bundles of joy out there needing forever homes, It maybe isn't a new born for us, as a believer in fate what is meant to be will be. Time will tell the out come, new puppy or adoption, watch this space. one way or another hopefully we will get a new family member soon. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck Charlie x x x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

"Buster" was in JD Land for 3 weeks before leaving for his new Forever Home - "Charlie" was here for only for 2 days !

This afternoon "Charlie" went off to beautiful Derbyshire:









Photograph published with the parent's permission.

His new owners are members of the CCGB and have agreed to keep us all informed of his progress - which was one of the wishes of his previous owner.

Stephen X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to see Charlie has a new home and it's lovely to see how chuffed that young lad looks with his new puppy!!

X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Charlie looks like he has found a lovely playmate  Well done for finding him a forever home Stephen x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Charlie you lucky lucky boy!
You've got your very own boy to run and chase with
I'm thrilled for you.....alls well
Well done Stephen and co


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased Charlie has a new home so quickly. He is a beautiful dog with kind eyes. Good luck Charlie!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely ending! It's sad when people find themselves open to negative comments about rehoming a beloved pet as most often the owner has found themselves in a difficult situation and desperately needs assistance and advice in giving the best life possible to said dog, which I think is the most responsible thing to do in those situations. Charlie looks like he is going to be very happy with his new owners and it's great that his previous owner can be kept informed of his progress.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlie is just gorgeous... look at those eyes! Delighted to learn he has found a new home so quickly!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So gorgeous, what a happy ending!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic news....he was far too sweet to be homeless for long. If it had been a few years down the line.....I think I would have lost all dignity and begged my husband to let us adopt him!!!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes - it's fabulous when things happen so naturally.

We have even heard that "Charlie's" original owner has made contact with his new family and both are happy with the outcome.

Stephen x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww Charlie is gorgeous!!!!!! Xx


----------

